# Humming bird webcam.



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Alongside the Dencorah Eagles and the Chichester Peregrines try this one with superb image quality:-

http://www.ustream.tv/hummingbirdnestcam


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

streaming breaking up, but the stills are nice. When we were with our Son in Pasadena CA last year we saw some humming birds in his garden - fascinating.


They would be a tasty little morsel for the Chi Perigrines :roll: :lol:


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Apart from the 'grease' adverts it runs fine for me :wink:


----------

